# Whizzer Barn Find What Is It Worth



## oldbikeman (Sep 8, 2016)

Wizzer all original Monark Super Deluxe


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 8, 2016)

what model engine is that?


----------



## oldbikeman (Sep 8, 2016)

Don't know for sure yet? The direction on the cooling fins on the head should help.


bikewhorder said:


> what model engine is that?


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 8, 2016)

Does it run? Not sure I understand the purpose of your poll. Are you looking to buy this bike and just trying to find out what is worth? V/r Shawn


----------



## oldbikeman (Sep 8, 2016)

Motor has good compression didn't try to fire her up. First time posting on cane didn't figure out poll yet. Just trying to see what it is worth


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 8, 2016)

Whizzers are one of those bikes, that always seem to be over restored.
It's hard to find one that hasn't been all dolled up, so any original as found Whizzer is desirable.
A Monark type is even less seen. There may be a good reason for that, but still a super cool bike with lots of character.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Sep 8, 2016)

1500-2500 nice bike


----------



## oldbikeman (Sep 8, 2016)

Motor has good compression didn't try to fire her up. First time posting on cane didn't figure out po


cyclingday said:


> Whizzers are one of those bikes, that always seem to be over restored.
> It's hard to find one that hasn't been all dolled up, so any original as found Whizzer is desirable.
> A Monark type is even less seen. There may be a good reason for that, but still a super cool bike with lots of character.


----------



## oldbikeman (Sep 8, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> Whizzers are one of those bikes, that always seem to be over restored.
> It's hard to find one that hasn't been all dolled up, so any original as found Whizzer is desirable.
> A Monark type is even less seen. There may be a good reason for that, but still a super cool bike with lots of character.


----------



## oldbikeman (Sep 8, 2016)

What's your opinion on the Monark being less seen for a good reason


----------



## stoney (Sep 8, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> what model engine is that?




By the looks of the throttle, looks to be a "J"


----------



## oldbikeman (Sep 8, 2016)

stoney said:


> By the looks of the throttle, looks to be a "J"



Thanks for the info any idea on the value


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 8, 2016)

Nothing to base that statement on, just speculation, because the Monark Super Deluxe is a very common bike, but very uncommon to see one with a Whizzer kit installed.
Maybe clearance or adaptability issues, or that they didn't hold up well to the vibration.
The only way to know for sure, is to get that thing running and take it for a ride.
It looks well used, so my guess is that it works fine.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 8, 2016)

Welcome to the Cabe!
Let's not guess... Serial /model No. is on area just below the flywheel. If coil is good, motor kit is worth $850 plus what ever the bike is worth. Clutch cable, air filter is missing as is the exhaust tip. looks like an "H" 1946-1948


----------



## oldbikeman (Sep 8, 2016)

bricycle said:


> Welcome to the Cabe!
> Let's not guess... Serial /model No. is on area just below the flywheel. If coil is good, motor kit is worth $850 plus what ever the bike is worth. Clutch cable, air filter is missing as is the exhaust tip. looks like an "H" 1946-1948



I will check it out and let you know later. One owner brother bought it new from Sears and Robuck or Montgomery Ward I think it was Sears


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 8, 2016)

Like Marty said kind of unusual to see a Whizzer kit on a Monark especially since Monark had its own version of a motorized bike in the Monark Super Twin. Possibly just my perception but the Monark or a Roadmaster, or a Shelby are probably less desirable than the Schwinn B6 normally encountered. I remember a Schwinn DX on here that languished at $1300 for a long time. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 8, 2016)

I'd say the bike realistically is worth about $300 - $400 and then Whizzer engine stuff is worth about $600 - 800 so you're looking at a range of about $900 - $1,200. Get it running and you could probably squeeze another two or three hundred out of it.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 8, 2016)

Okay, we're starting to use the word "languished" a bit too much around here...maybe I am sensitive since my teens OP Mead with accessories, a genuine antique, is valued less than a postwar Schwinn Panther, repainted too.
Back to your Whizz...I have no idea, but it looks the part.
Chris


----------



## oldbikeman (Sep 8, 2016)

oldbikeman said:


> I will check it out and let you know later. One owner brother bought it new from Sears and Robuck or Montgomery Ward I think it was Sears



J 216115


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Sep 8, 2016)

Welcome to the cabe... hope you stick around!


----------



## bricycle (Sep 8, 2016)

well.... If it's a "J" I believe it should have the Carter carb, aluminum exhaust, echo pipe, and trigger compression relief left grip. Your point cover is a J cover. J should have aluminum dip stick handle, H had the bronze one. 216115 is not an early J by any means. If this was serviced, who knows what may have been changed along the way. Still kool!


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 8, 2016)

scrubbinrims said:


> Okay, we're starting to use the word "languished" a bit too much around here...maybe I am sensitive since my teens OP Mead with accessories, a genuine antique, is valued less than a postwar Schwinn Panther, repainted too.
> Back to your Whizz...I have no idea, but it looks the part.
> Chris




I was surprised your Mead languished on here for so long. I would pay $0 to own a Panther but that Mead was tempting.


----------

